# Big Snow/American Dream- opening day review/trip report



## legalskier (Dec 7, 2019)

Lindsey, Kelly, Donna & Red got first chair.

By Steve Strunsky, with pics: 
_''I have to agree with Olympian Lindsey Vonn. Indoor skiing at Big Snow is ‘actually really good.’''_
https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/12/i...iing-at-big-snow-is-actually-really-good.html


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 8, 2019)

No bumps apparent in that vid...


----------



## catskillman (Dec 9, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> No bumps apparent in that vid...



Not yet - I read an article that there would be some soon.  They have a large area blocked off for press & stuff in the video's I have seen so far


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh - nice.  Would definitely hit it up if they seeded a line or two of moguls.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 14, 2019)

I'll probably go there a time or two in the summer. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 30, 2020)

Big Snow is finally reopening on September first.  25 percent capacity. I may have to take a ride soon and check it out. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

